# AIM/AOL Chatroom Game



## scpna (Jan 14, 2004)

Hello All,
    I am presently running a campaign via chat room and am looking for a few new players to add in.  We play on either Fri or Sat night once every 2 weeks or so.  To play we utilize an AIM/AOL chat room and instant messenging.

    The campaign takes place in the world of Malune, which is my homebrew world.  It is pretty much generic D&D in terms of magic level, tech level, etc.  The characters are currently involved in quite a bit of political intrigue and most recently in combating Illithids.  Some basic information on the setting and a campaign journal are available at my website here.  I also will prepare a player packet for any new players with material allowed, character creation, help with background, etc. Currently I have 2 active players and a third is resuming play at the next session which will be either friday 1/23/04 or saturday 1/24/04.  

     If you are interested or have any questions, reply here and I should get back within a day.

EDIT:  Noticed that the dates were wrong and corrected them.


----------



## Arismir (Jan 14, 2004)

*A Current Player*

I'm actually a current player of Malune, and I honestly think it is amazing. 

This is truly the best campaign setting I have played in.  With great contribution to our great DM who pours over missions and brings a new great session every time I sit down involving political twists, allies made from enemies, and a great sense of fantasy, it is always fun for the entire night.  One of the greatest attibutes of this campaign is that I can never leave a session without guessing and wondering what will happen next and what actually happened in that last game.  The greyness of alignment brings a completely new mystery far different from the black and white of many D&D campaigns.  On final note, I would love to have someone join us and experience all of this fun.

Anxious to see who is interested,

Arismir "Windhawk" Kethel
-Bardic Arcane Archer


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 14, 2004)

I've been looking to get into a chat game to get into, and this sounds like something I'd be interested in. Let me know when you get ready to let people in.

Also, I'm not on AOL- is there some sort of basic client I can install without having to go through all their registration, and junk mail, and whatnot?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 14, 2004)

I would be interested----while I have finally found a local group, my 'scheduale' doesnt allow me to participate in that game ----however, the times you have for your games would definately fall into my 'free time'


----------



## scpna (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for replying Byrons_Ghost and NarlethDrider.

Byrons_Ghost, I'd suggest downloading AOL Instant Messenger for free from AOL's webpage.  While I think there are alternate programs that utilize the AIM network but I am not sure of any specific ones and I do not know if they are chat capable.  I use AIM and I have not been troubled much by AOL spam or any ads except one little one at the top of the buddy list which is easily ignored.

Do either of you have anything particular that you would like to know about the world?  I will prepare a packet with some general information, but if you really want to make sure that something is included tell me.

Also, do either of you have a character concept in mind?  The current campaign is at character level 7.  If you have something specific in mind, I am sure we can talk and come up with a way to work it into the world.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 15, 2004)

Not sure on class yet. I'll have to take a closer look at the journals and stuff. So far it seems you have a paladin, wizard, and bard, am I correct? Oh, and is this 3.0 or 3.5?

As for the world, it's kind of hard to say. The general impression that I got was of active dieties, approaching demonic hordes, and impending apocalypse. How chaotic is the state of things?

What would really be helpful would be some info on where we'll be starting, or meeting the others, so I can get an idea of what concepts would and wouldn't fit the area.


----------



## moostafa (Jan 15, 2004)

*player wanting to join your campaign*



			
				scpna said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> I am presently running a campaign via chat room and am looking for a few new players to add in.  We play on either Fri or Sat night once every 2 weeks or so.  To play we utilize an AIM/AOL chat room and instant messenging.
> 
> The campaign takes place in the world of Malune, which is my homebrew world.  It is pretty much generic D&D in terms of magic level, tech level, etc.  The characters are currently involved in quite a bit of political intrigue and most recently in combating Illithids.  Some basic information on the setting and a campaign journal are available at my website here.  I also will prepare a player packet for any new players with material allowed, character creation, help with background, etc. Currently I have 2 active players and a third is resuming play at the next session which will be either friday 1/24/04 or saturday 1/25/04.
> ...



i would love to join your campaign if you need me email me at jazznmoo81@oberlin.net or iam online alot so you could instant message me at dang_cant_think_of_a_name@yahoo.com hope to hear from you bye


----------



## scpna (Jan 15, 2004)

This is a D&D 3.5 game.  We use a variety of books, but the only must have for players is a PHB.

Moostafa, since I already have the 2 replies, I am not sure if I will have room to add you into the game, but I will talk to the players that I have now and see how big of group they are willing to try.

Byrons, you're pretty right about the group make up.  There is a half-elven bard, a human paladin, and a elven wizard-cleric (mostly wizard).  As I mentioned before most character concepts can fit into the world.

As of now, the area of the world where the characters are is not yet suffering due to the demons or the end of the world.  While these events are occuring, they are as of now in the background.  This is not to say that the region isn't somewhat chaotic.  There was a civil war in Kroftland, the characters' home nation, that is still causing divisions.  The government-in-exile is operating from the city of Grak's Deep, the current location which is on the border of Kroftland.  This is causing a lot of political chaos, even though it is no longer open warfare.

I'll post some information on the city of Grak's Deep some time today so that you can get a feel for that location.


----------



## scpna (Jan 15, 2004)

*The Iron City of Grakmanduur:*
   During the time when the Grak-Kharden dwarves controlled the majority of the Iron Peaks range, they created the underways, a network of roads beneath the mountains reaching to many mines and settlements.  A fortress was built by the dwarves in order to connect these roads with the surface and named Grakmanduur.  Over time, the fortress grew into a sizable trade city thanks to trade between the Heartlands and the Grak-Kharden.
   The power of the dwarves, however, began to decrease.  Hobgoblin numbers were increasing in the range and the empire of the Grak-Kharden began to collapse.  Now the underways are abandoned and in disrepair along with most of the dwarven settlements under the mountains.  Hobgoblins have grown to be a part of the culture of the Grak-Kharden and Grak's Deep, as Grakmanduur is now commonly called, is the only major remnant of the once proud empire.

    The city is ruled by Iron Lord Amad son of Ronir of Martuk who has ruled well, but recently dissappointed his citizens by accepting to take in the Kroftlander government-in-exile, which all but started a war with the nation of Kroftland, a former ally.

   The city itself is mostly subterranean with only about a third of the population living on the surface in the part of town referred to as the Sun Quarter.  Stair columns and ramps provide access between the layers.  The Iron Palace and the Temple of Midir, the earth god, are located on the first layer beneath the surface.  The bottom layer, third beneath the surface, contains mines and poor housing and is in some areas more like a network of caves than a city.

   The population is mostly hill dwarves and hobgoblins with humans and halflings on the surface.  The most common faiths are those of Midir, the god of earth, Shion, the god of the sun, and Rostae, the goddess of purity.  Smaller temples to other gods can be found within the city, but are not as prevalent as those three.


----------



## scpna (Jan 15, 2004)

*The Iron Peaks:*
        These high mountains are home to the city of Grak's Deep and to numerous Grak-Kharden dwarf clans.  In addition there is a great number of hobgoblins in the area.  The two most prevalent groups are the Dragonsworn and the False Claw.

The Dragonsworn call themselves the Twelve Great Tribes of the Burning Lord.  They have sworn allegiance to the red dragon Cazridix.  Presently the hobgoblins are helping the dragon to consolidate his rule in the high peaks that contain his lair, but the dragon's future plans and ambitions are unknown.

The False Claw is a tribe that claims to be the rightful heirs of the Bloody Claw clan, unlike the mercenaries who are allied with Grak'd Deep.  This group appeared much later than the mercenaries swore allegiance to the Iron Lord.  They presently are raiding from bases throughout the north eastern Iron Peaks and causing many public relations problems for the once respected Bloody Claw merenaries.


*Grensmaar Forest:*
        This dark, brambly forest lies north of the city of Grak's Deep.  While there are wood elves in the forest, they are much sparser than in Mysumafel to the south.  The forest is avoided by most, due to everything from dragons to kobolds populating it's dark depths.


----------



## scpna (Jan 16, 2004)

Moostafa, good news, I talked to my players and they are willing to have up to 6 players total, so chances are good that you can join the game.  Feel free to post ideas for your character and questions here and I'll get back to you as quickly as I can.

Once again, if you have any particular information you want feel free to post questions here.  Otherwise I will finish posting info on the surrounding areas, then I am not sure what I'll add next.

For now, here is some more setting information.  Kroftland lies just to the west of Grak's Deep and is surrounded on three sides by the Iron Peaks.  This is the nation where the campaign began.

*The Kingdom of Kroftland:*
During the time of the Great Capasian Kingdom, the nation of Kroftland prospered thanks to it's proximity to that great empire.  Wool, lumber, and sheep from the Kroftlanders were able to reach all of the Heartlands on Capasian ships and caravans.

Since, the fall of Capasia, however, the nation has been in a downward spiral.  The break out of hostilities in Capasia saw an influx of immigrants at a time when supplies were low already due to goblin raids from the Iron Peaks.  A fews later, the situation worsened when King Aldar na'Krof died without an heir.  There were immediately three contenders for the throne:  Nyra na'Torwyn, the King's friend and a high ranking noble, Kell na'Krellen, the general of the armies, and Mikar na'Grein, a distant cousin of na'Krof.  The country was divided in three until Kell was assassinated and his death blamed on Nyra.  Suddenly with her support dwindling, Nyra was forced to flee and took up residence in Grak's Deep.  Meanwhile, Mikar na'Grein became king.

Mikar's reign, however, has been plagued with difficulties.  Hobgoblins and unstable relations with former allies are making Mikar work overtime in order to pull his nation out of a depression.

The residents of Kroftland are primarily human with smaller groups of halflings, wood elves, and hill dwarfs.  High elves and rock gnomes that fled from the Heartlands are also present.  The most common faiths in Kroftland are those of Shion, the sun god, and Palea, the goddess of charity.  New faiths have been introduced by immigrants in recent years and have taken footholds in the struggling citizenship.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 16, 2004)

A few questions on character creation:

How should we calculate the ability scores?
Should we take the standard starting equipment for seventh level?
Are you using prestige classes or any particular sourcebooks?


----------



## scpna (Jan 16, 2004)

Ability Scores should be calculated using the standard method of rolling 4 dice and dropping the lowest to get 6 numbers, then arranging in the way that best meets your character concept.

For starting wealth, I'm pretty sure that you may take up to the usual starting wealth for 7th and be at about the same quality of gear for the current players.  

Prestige classes are used but you have to okay the choice of them through me.  Pretty much, if you have a good reason why you should be able to take the class and if it can be tied into the story it will be allowed, unless I view it as unbalanced.

As for sourcebooks, the only things guaranteed to be available in the world are the core rules (PHB, MM, DMG).  I have also decided that some of the base classes from other products are available (see below).  Other than that, you can ask about something else and most likely be able to use it.

*Additional Base Classes:*
_Marshal (MiniHB): _  Mostly used as a class that nobles and other trained leaders take.

_Swashbuckler (Complete War):_  Common in the Heartlands area to the southeast of Grak's Deep.

_Psion and Psychic War (PsiHB):_ Only really common to the south (Kaldeshan, and the southeast areas)


----------



## scpna (Jan 16, 2004)

*Some more geography and history*

Here is information on the area immediately to the southeast of Grak's Deep.  The country of Aldun, right to the east of the city, is one of the fragments of the old Capasian kingdom.


*The Heartlands:*
The center of civilization, the Heartlands are considered to be the core of the world both economically and culturally, especially by Heartlanders.  

The area known as the Heartlands was once part of the Empire of Kalgir, which was allied with demons from the Abyss.  After years of terrorizing the world, Kalgir was defeated by an alliance of the nations in the Shieldlands.

After this fall, the region broke apart into small provinces controlled by various warlords.  The infighting between warlords continued for about 30 years before the new nations stabilized in 3630 PD.  The most powerful nation in the area was Capasia, and it slowly managed to annex most of the Heartlands within the next 100 years.

During that time, the Capasian culture was refined from the "barbaric" culture of the rest of the north, to the "epitome of civilization".  Influenced by both the high elves of Arivanna and the Vel'unic (southern human) culture of the Shining Lands, they have given up on the tradition of the knight, view paladins as archaic, and dislike anyone not finely polished in the social arts.  Heavy armor has been restricted to museums and rapiers and crossbows are the weapons of choice.

Then about 10 years ago, the Kingdom of Capasia fell apart.  The king died and many of the nobles refused to follow his young wife, Ara Trothnar.  This caused a civil war in 3751, and Capasia is now broken into numerous smaller kingdoms.  

War changed some of the views of the area, chainmail shirts and breastplates are once again being seen on soldiers and polearms are being carried by guardsmen.  For the most part though, the people continue to arrogantly believe that they are the greatest culture in the world.


----------



## scpna (Jan 18, 2004)

*Player Packet*

Hello All,
  I just sent the player packet via e-mail to all three of you.  If you for some reason, didn't receive it, then e-mail me at scpna@aol.com or post here.

Once you have character ideas, please post them here so that I can have an idea of what you want to play.  Also if you'd like advice or more information for character backgrounds, names, etc. just contact me.

The group is playing again the evening of either the 23rd or the 24th and I would like to add you in if you're ready by then.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 18, 2004)

I've about got my character done, a Capasian fighter/swashbuckler. His fencing school sided with the Queen during the civil war and was more or less destroyed; he came to Kroftland with other Capasian refugees. Since then, he's been wandering the countryside as an adventurer and mercenary. I should have everything finished tomorrow.


----------



## scpna (Jan 18, 2004)

Byrons_Ghost, sounds good.  I'm looking forward to seeing the character.  I should be able to work him into the story nicely.

Here's some more information relating to Capasia that didn't make it into the packet:

*Three Years War*
The Three Years War started in 3750 when a garrison of Capasian soldiers attacked a group of Kaldeshani plainsmen.  The Kaldeshani army immediately reacted by moving its forces against the Capasian frontiersmen who had begun moving onto the plains.

The war quickly escalated to the point where the majority of both nations’ armies were engaged.  The war’s deciding event, however, happened far from the battlefields.  In 3751, an assassin killed King Ivan of Capasia and the Capasian army was for the most part recalled to deal with civil unrest.  The assassination was blamed upon the Kaldeshani, but they maintain that they had no involvement.  

Once the Capasian army had fallen back, the Kaldeshani retook the plains all the way to the Harkholm River (which is the river that meets the Long Lake at Free Port).

Many people in the former kingdoms of Capasia blame the downfall of their empire on the Kaldeshani and hold a deep hatred for them and other Vel'unics.  This has led to several small battles since the war, but nothing major has come from these.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jan 18, 2004)

So what year are we in now?


----------



## scpna (Jan 18, 2004)

The current year is 3759 PD and it is presently summer.  Sorry that I left that out.


----------



## scpna (Jan 20, 2004)

Just posting to say that the game will be this Saturday night, likely around 8 pm EST.  Once I know time for sure I will get back to you.

I'd appreciate having your characters by Wed night if you plan to play this weekend.  If you can't then you are still more than welcome to join in 2 weeks.  You can either post your character here or email it to me at scpna@aol.com .  If you want help or more information for the background, you can contact me and I will be more than happy to provide it.

Finally, if any of you would like a walkthrough of AIM and chatroom play, I can do that Thursday or Friday evening, or before the game Saturday.


----------

